# LONDON to BRIGHTON TTOC 3rd Annual run CANCELLED



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

*It`s short notice..........it`s late.............but it`s here.......lol*

*TTOC 3rd Annual London to Brighton Run Sunday 8th September 2013*







Apologies to all of you that have been waiting for this but unfortunately work loads have been crazy (still are) and this is the only weekend I can do this between now and December

So for those of you that have done it before it will be the usual carnage and for those of you that haven`t be prepared for the usual OMG start time of 06.45 sharp at The Serpentine in Londons Hyde Park

So polish your cars, get your names down and lets show London what we are made of.

More details of Lunch and breakfast stops to follow shortly once they are booked.

All I need at this stage are your names and number of people having lunch

Cheers

Trev

Attending...............................................Lunch

TTrev21................................................x2


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh damn...really enjoyed this last year but I won't be able to make it this year...ill be in Amsterdam 8) hope you all have fun though


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I might be there, still waiting for a delivery date for the new car so no promises... new car is not a TT


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I will be there for the last leg from Pease pottage back down to Brighton.
Give me a meeting time and I'll have lunch with you all.

So

Rich196 2x lunch.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Same as rich, pease pottage to Brighton and lunch
Mullum x1 lunch


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Same here . Would love to start in London, but I don't have TT 

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

hi trev
really sorry and gutted we cant make this one, cant get out of prior engagement (have tried) bailey is very dissapointed.

clive and sandra


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Put me down for now Trev. Just 1.

Subject to being allowed :wink:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Sadly can't make it due to wedding commitments. Pity as the first 2 were excellent and I had my GoPro mount all sorted to capture this year's antics! Oh well...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I am allowed

Any chance of being able to catch some of the GP over lunch?


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry guys, I cant make this one. Which is a shame as it was great last year and was looking forward to this year, but other plans have scuppered that 

All the best for good weather and half decent turnout, though....

Cheers Karl


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

What time are you guys going to be at pease pottage?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys due to the short numbers wanting to do the event I have decided to cancel it until next year.

My fault entirely due to the short notice.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Never mind Trev, thanks for trying though


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Ok guys due to the short numbers wanting to do the event I have decided to cancel it until next year.
> 
> My fault entirely due to the short notice.
> 
> ...


No worries trev perhaps sort out a local meet this year??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Wasn't to be anyway, 'oribble weather :-(


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

mullum said:


> Wasn't to be anyway, 'oribble weather :-(


It was fine, I was driving with my roof down till 2pm

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Here on the coast it was heavy heavy rain for much of the afternoon. Heaviest rain I've seen in a long time.


----------

